# Ignition lock/need help asap



## Jermaine (May 29, 2009)

hello all,

My 2004 6speed GTO's ignition locked on me this morning. I cant start my car or even turn the key. How can I fix this. Have anyone had this issue before.

I cant move my GOAT.

Jermaine GTO 2121


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a write up I can share with you but it's not on this site. PM me.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Steering Wheel turned all the way to the right or left? 

I remember on a few different cars I've had in the past, if I turned the sterring wheel all the way to the turn lock and then turned the car off, the steering wheel was locked in that spot. I'd come back and try to turn the key, only to find the key not wanting to turn, like the linkage was bound up. I tugged on the steering wheel towards the direction the wheels were already turned, and it released the tension on the ignition linkage and I was able to turn the key and start the vehicle.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

+1 on turning the steering wheel. The wheels don't have to be at full left or right turn either.... They can be almost straight, and the lock can engage.

You may have to pull fairly hard on the wheel while GENTLY trying to turn the key.

Mine's done this a few times. No biggie. It's a "security feature"!


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

It's probably the notorious ignition lock that our cars suffer. If you havne't heard of it, then you need to read up on the huge thread on the other gto forum. There is a rut that forms over time and the lock can get jammed in there do to the metal expanding. Solution is to take our the cylinder and dremel smooth. Like I said, I have the link to the write up but all this info is on the other site.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

BlackPearl said:


> It's probably the notorious ignition lock that our cars suffer. If you havne't heard of it, then you need to read up on the huge thread on the other gto forum. There is a rut that forms over time and the lock can get jammed in there do to the metal expanding. Solution is to take our the cylinder and dremel smooth. Like I said, I have the link to the write up but all this info is on the other site.


Post up a link! :cheers


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

Rukee said:


> Post up a link! :cheers


Since a moderator asked for it:

LS1GTO.com Forums - How to: Ignition Cylinder removal and disassembly w/ pics!


----------

